# Tetris Cube



## puzzlemaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys, I've just started a campaign for the Tetris Cube. Click on the link below to find out what it is. Please support and/or share with your friends and family in any way you can. I appreciate all your support to make this a reality. Thank you.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 16, 2013)

Very interesting concept  I like it.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 16, 2013)

This looks really fun. So is it possible then to determine whether each of the three pieces individually are solved based on lining up their colors?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 16, 2013)

That'll teach people to not peel off the stickers.


----------



## puzzlemaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> This looks really fun. So is it possible then to determine whether each of the three pieces individually are solved based on lining up their colors?



As I said on there, the colors will somewhat help guide you through the solve, but because the puzzle changes shapes very quickly and in addition to the bandaging, it is still quite hard to solve it. Trust me I've tried it. Although you might try to line up the colors, but occasionally you'll find yourself lost in terms of trying to find the right permutation to be compatible with the other pieces. Of course, I also offer versions where all there pieces are stickered with the same color inside out, which makes all the pieces virtually identical, eliminating all the color guidance and encourage you to solve the puzzle purely based on shape recognition, which is the main challenge in this puzzle.



Stefan said:


> That'll teach people to not peel off the stickers.


Exactly! haha.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2013)

did you steal this idea from tony fisher


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 16, 2013)

He's been notified by yours truly.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 16, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> did you steal this idea from tony fisher


The parts are very similar to my Twisted Assembly puzzle. I am sure there are several billion totally different designs he could have chosen and then we would all have been impressed.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 16, 2013)

You're right, they do look shockingly similar. Tony, if they are indeed the same, could you please make a picture where you arrange the pieces in one of your Twisted Assembly puzzles to match the pictures on the kickstarter?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2013)

ok


----------



## kelseymckenna (Jul 16, 2013)

That went well...


----------



## Ollie (Jul 16, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> ok



good shout!


----------

